

Music video jukebox powered by Tweets - youngj
http://twtbox.com
This is my first Twitter app built with Rails 2.3 and Twitter's search API. Any suggestions or critiques is appreciated. Thanks!
======
andr
Pretty cool. Back in 2004 I built about the same thing. It accepted requests
from IRC and a web site and streamed MP3s through Icecast (YouTube did not
exist).

I remember spending several days to build a smart algorithm to pick songs when
the queue was empty. For the 9 months of the site's existence the queue was
not empty once and my work was in vain.

~~~
mdmurray
Nice, there are so many resources for what people are listening to right now
that I'm sure that algorithm would be easier if you were to do it again now.
In this case, when the queue is empty it uses search.twitter to find some
music that people are currently listening to. (I'm the developer)

